# Site check



## martinatkinson (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey,

Just wondering if some people using different browers could check out my site and maybe give some suggestions.

It is at http://www.amazingyardsale.com/

Thanks for your time!

Albert


----------



## symphonix (Apr 16, 2003)

Looks okay to me ... no real probs when browsing in Safari. The layout seems to make good sense and the graphics are nice.


----------



## toast (Apr 17, 2003)

Safari v73

The site won't open.


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Safari v73
> 
> The site won't open. *



Hmmm...strange.  Are you sure that it does not open or did Safari just lock up, try restarting Safari.  Can anyone else confirm this?

Thanks!

Albert


----------



## toast (Apr 17, 2003)

Now it worsk, and it's nice.
But the http://www.myfamilycenter.org/eagle/ server cannot be found.


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Now it worsk, and it's nice.
> But the http://www.myfamilycenter.org/eagle/ server cannot be found. *



Yeah, I am currently changing hosts and it is down for a while  Hopefully I can get it back up soon.

Thanks!

Albert


----------



## twister (Apr 17, 2003)

Looks pretty spiffy.  One comment.  Why are the categories buttons so ailised?


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *Looks pretty spiffy.  One comment.  Why are the categories buttons so ailised? *



This is because they are dynamically generated by a PHP script.  I do not think I can make them anti-aliased with this method but if you know of a way please let me know  

Thanks!

Albert


----------



## twister (Apr 17, 2003)

Wow.  It acts like an image but it's really text.  How did you do that?


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *Wow.  It acts like an image but it's really text.  How did you do that? *



He-he   OK, here is some sample code for you:


```
<?php
	//Here is where we tell the browser it is a GIF
	Header("Content-Type: image/gif");
	//Call the background image (that you want the text on
	$im = imageCreateFromGIF("button.gif");
	//The color of the text
	$black = ImageColorAllocate($im, 0, 0, 0);
	//Format the text
	ImageString($im, 3, 10, 3, $text, $black);
	//Print the image to the browser
	ImageGIF($im);
?>
```

Now, if you put the following HTML in your document:


```
<img src="button.php?text=Text Here">
```

It will print the string "Text Here" onto your image.

Pretty simple eh?  

Albert


----------



## twister (Apr 18, 2003)

WOW.  Thanks!


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *WOW.  Thanks! *



You are very welcome.  I hope this helps you out!

Albert


----------

